# Obscure board thread! Post an obscure brand here :P



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

yes, I'm bored. I was supposed to ride today and it fell through. Now I'm sad. Anyhow, I was trying to google this really awful snowboard design I saw last year. It was hilarious and tragic. It looked like a knife on crack or something. It's only a vague picture in my mind now. 

Anyhow, I came across this obscure snowboard brand: Whitegold Snowboards It made me wonder just how many really obscure brands there are out there? I know inca was one of the first companies to try the whole reverse camber thing like 12 years ago. That's a pretty obscure brand as well. I'm not going to link to inca's site though, as google has labeled it an unsafe website with potential malware.

So get to it, post some obscure snowboards!


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

Ellis Snowboards

my buddy won an ellis board in a contest. id never heard of them up until then. he loves it and the boards have some pretty sweet designs too. btw those whitegold boards go for 800!!!! god damn, who do they think they are?!?!


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

I don't think he has a website or anything, but one of my friend has a board that was made by a guy up near Chicago. Apparently, he does some pretty high end custom one of a kind boards (I'm assuming they'd be high end anyways). Threw one together for her so she'd have one.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

rjattack19 said:


> Ellis Snowboards
> 
> my buddy won an ellis board in a contest. id never heard of them up until then. he loves it and the boards have some pretty sweet designs too. btw those whitegold boards go for 800!!!! god damn, who do they think they are?!?!


They have a bunch of carbon fiber and the highest quality sintered 8000 base (apparently) in them, that's probably why. Interesting nonetheless. I've never heard of ellis before either.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

ellis had ads all over transworld mags. might have been snowboarder, but i remember seeing their ads everywhere last season. i wanted to try one, but they werent available anywhere around jersey.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

sims had a rocker board in the 80s, way before inca did their dual-camber thing in the 90s

whitegold is kevin sansalone's little company


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's 800 dollars Canadian! 

Here's what you need to know about Whitegold and Ellis.

The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive Their Take: Whitegold Snowboards Kevin Sansalone is just doing a different approach to things which is respectable especially after all he's done in snowboarding.

The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive Their Take: Ellis Snowboards Tony and the guys are great people and genuinely love snowboarding and want to give back. I've known them for about 3 years now and they aren't a in your face or lie to you brand they just make park decks that are fun to ride. No huge pro team, no huge marketing budget, just a small Cali company doing its thing.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Tinkler's designs are unique and I've never seen one in person. This particular board may be a one of a kind. 

YouTube - Worlds Longest Alpine Snowboard 252cm


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

i had an apo for a while.

i have only ever met one other person with an apo board.

alasdair


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Happy Monkey Snowboards, Inc.

HV Snowboards

http://www.glissadesnowboards.com/

http://www.trilogyarts.com/

http://www.compatriotsnowboards.com/


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Another interview with Tony from Ellis. Ellis Snowboards: 2010/11 Snowboard Preview | Transworld Business


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

alasdairm said:


> i had an apo for a while.
> 
> i have only ever met one other person with an apo board.
> 
> alasdair


dude i was really diggin those boards where you get yours?



ALso there needs to be a company that makes a good product at a price college students can afford. Or even one that cuts the price a fair ammount for students with really good grades.


----------



## goleee33 (Oct 14, 2009)

m60g said:


> HV Snowboards


I ride a Herr Vaughnster Board, board is awesome! Full Carbon Construction, very stable at high speeds, does some custom stuff too, such as making it stiffer if you want and has a ton of graphics that are not listed on the site to pick from!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

Crayon said:


> dude i was really diggin those boards where you get yours?


bought used from some guy...


Crayon said:


> ALso there needs to be a company that makes a good product at a price college students can afford.


o-matic? capita? they both have boards for very reasonable prices. i have only ever bought one snowboard new - and even then i got it on pro-form so it was much cheaper than retail. if cost is a factor, you should be buying used. i have had loads of great experiences buying used boards.

alasdair


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

This thread turned out pretty awesome so far. A lot of really interesting, but obscure board brands. I wonder how these full carbon fiber boards stack up?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I have an Elevation Movement Series sitting here beside my NS Heritage.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

alasdairm said:


> bought used from some guy...
> o-matic? capita? they both have boards for very reasonable prices. i have only ever bought one snowboard new - and even then i got it on pro-form so it was much cheaper than retail. if cost is a factor, you should be buying used. i have had loads of great experiences buying used boards.
> 
> alasdair


I havent had alot of great expierences buying used. People where im from think their stuff is worth almost a much as new or they try and sheister ya and scam ya. happened to my brother.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Airwalk Snowboards

Humanity Snowboards

Marvel Comics Snowboards

Capita Snowboards <--


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Leo said:


> Airwalk Snowboards
> 
> Humanity Snowboards
> 
> ...


Humanity snowboards seem pretty cool. They got solid tech. It would be awesome for someone to review a bunch of obscure snowboards, in depth, and then compare them to the well know brands.

There's 2 sides to mass production- sometimes economies of scale allows the necessary capital to make something a small brand cannot. Economies of scale allow producers to buy better materials in bulk, purchase better machines, produce and therefore sell more, and hence lower the cost of each unit produced. So technically a company like Burton should be able to produce the best board imaginable for much cheaper than obscure brands.

However, sometimes corporations get bloated and they have to pander to shareholders, and at that point they lose vision and integrity and cut costs, and then pass bad products off as good products through marketing. Because of this, a smaller company is more agile, allowing them the flexibility to make quick decisions and focus on a design philosophy that only panders to them and their customers, rather than shareholders.

This notion is precisely why I think an obscure vs. popular board comparo would be so interesting. I'd like to see where everything lies in terms of quality when comparing obscure to popular snowboards.


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

Original Sin :laugh:

Defunct- defnitely. Obscure- possibly. I've seen maybe two besides my own over the years. I love the graphics and the very simple base- just an extended star.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

Crayon said:


> I havent had alot of great expierences buying used. People where im from think their stuff is worth almost a much as new or they try and sheister ya and scam ya. happened to my brother.


if somebody is charging too much from something, i'l send them an email with links to similar items at better prices to negotiate. at the end of the day, if i do not like the price of something, nobody's forcing me to buy it...

caveat emptor.

alasdair


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Crayon said:


> I havent had alot of great expierences buying used. People where im from think their stuff is worth almost a much as new or they try and sheister ya and scam ya. happened to my brother.


Go to your local store and check out the clearance racks. Picked up a Ride Control for pretty cheap that way. (It may be last year's model, but you'll be able to buy a new board rather than a used one).


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

duotone
unity
mly
nelson
marker

...oh, wait, they all went out of business over a decade ago. Man, there were a lot more board brands back then.


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

might not be new to you but new to me - 
Endeavor Snowboards
some of the best looking boards IMHO, esp. the roots 154. might be my next board.

also new to me - weekend snowboards, organic snowboard design, four 20 snowboards, contract snowboards (from poland), clyde snowboards, bean snowboards, amplid snowboards, allian snowboards(which used to be atlantis, anyone remember ingemar backman?) and alien snowboards.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

phile00 said:


> Humanity snowboards seem pretty cool. They got solid tech. It would be awesome for someone to review a bunch of obscure snowboards, in depth, and then compare them to the well know brands.
> 
> There's 2 sides to mass production- sometimes economies of scale allows the necessary capital to make something a small brand cannot. Economies of scale allow producers to buy better materials in bulk, purchase better machines, produce and therefore sell more, and hence lower the cost of each unit produced. So technically a company like *Burton should be able to produce the best board imaginable for much cheaper than obscure brands.
> 
> ...


Burton isnt a publically traded company.

Yeah i get the point that people say "you get what you pay for" but the real thing is why cant these companies give back? To the boarders who have supported them for such a long time. Like yeah it costs money to purchase matierals and build the boards and what not. But they should like try and cut proffit to an extent. I mean really they could basically monopolize the snowboard market if they came out with a high end board with a very low price tag.

This actually does give me an idea ill try and use. Phill00 shoot me a pm and Ill give ya the details


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

extra0 said:


> duotone
> unity
> mly
> nelson
> ...


Unity is alive and doing just fine. 

Now I know of a company that BurtonAvenger really misses. Lucid Notion was way ahead of the curve with their tech and design.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Crayon said:


> Burton isnt a publically traded company.
> 
> Yeah i get the point that people say "you get what you pay for" but the real thing is why cant these companies give back? To the boarders who have supported them for such a long time. Like yeah it costs money to purchase matierals and build the boards and what not. But they should like try and cut proffit to an extent. I mean really they could basically monopolize the snowboard market if they came out with a high end board with a very low price tag.
> 
> This actually does give me an idea ill try and use. Phill00 shoot me a pm and Ill give ya the details


Although Burton isn't a publicly traded company economies of scale are still at play, because of their success and resulting revenue streams. In their particular circumstance, they simply don't have to pander to the public. However, they still have shareholders, and those shareholders still want a payday 

That being said, private companies are probably less prone to economic instability (you know, fear and expectation), and can make decisions that better suit their audience. Burton could probably undercut the majority of the competition if they really wanted to.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Illuminati Snowboards


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

phile00 said:


> Although Burton isn't a publicly traded company economies of scale are still at play, because of their success and resulting revenue streams. In their particular circumstance, they simply don't have to pander to the public. However, they still have shareholders, and those shareholders still want a payday
> 
> That being said, private companies are probably less prone to economic instability (you know, fear and expectation), and can make decisions that better suit their audience.* Burton could probably undercut the majority of the competition if they really wanted to.*


 Truth and more than likely they wont. ANother Company should jump on this fact and undercut the competition. Ellis basically has binding wise to an extent.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Tarzanman said:


> Illuminati Snowboards


dead
10char


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> dead
> 10char


I gotta be honest, anything that says "Illuminati" just makes me cringe. The board designs had some references to it like "the sacred feminine", and that just makes it even more corny.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

Local brand called Prospect around here:

Prospect Snowboards|09/10 gear|prospect snow|Snowboard Free Shipping|Open Source|Custom Snowboard|Promotional Snowboard


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

extra0 said:


> duotone
> unity
> mly
> nelson
> ...


Still in business


Unity Snowboards 09/10


----------



## nan32802 (Jan 5, 2018)

Not sure if this thread is still active, but I picked up a INCA Empire 159cm dual camber Air Blade snowboard yesterday. It is in rather good condition and am quite curious as to how the board rides and its value. Haven't found much info online besides INCA going out of business and them being sued by Burton. Nothing particular to the riding reviews of the actual INCA boards, nor their current value, whether that be collectible or active use. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

nan32802 said:


> *Not sure if this thread is still active*, but I picked up a INCA Empire 159cm dual camber Air Blade snowboard yesterday. It is in rather good condition and am quite curious as to how the board rides and its value. Haven't found much info online besides INCA going out of business and them being sued by Burton. Nothing particular to the riding reviews of the actual INCA boards, nor their current value, whether that be collectible or active use. Any help would be appreciated.


The last post is from 2010. Ya'think?

Varza "just re-learned to read last post dates the hard way"


----------

